# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Друг Друга пишет стихи.

## маэстро

Черная нога
(педагогическая баллада)

- Девица-красавица,
ты куда бежишь?
- А бегу я, дяденека,
в дискотеку "Шиш".
- Чем же там намазано,
в том тебе "Шише"?
- Там подружки ждут меня,
танцы и вообще...
- Ну же, договаривай,
девица-краса.
- Нравится мне, дяденька,
там один пацан.
Самый он накачанный,
самый модный он,
Не одной уж девице
вставил он пистон.
А меня не видит он,
будто нет меня.
Вот такая, дяденька,
грустная фигня.
- Может, ты, девчоночка,
для него мелка?
Может, ты не выросла
для него пока?
- На, смотри-ка, дяденька!
Видишь? № 5.
- Так, а попку покажи.
- Ой, не надо, дядь.
- Да никто не видит же,
тут кругом кусты.
- Дяденька, а дяденька,
а заплатишь ты?
- Фу, какая нервная.
Ладно, заплачу.
Как подснять пацанчика,
также научу.
- Дяденька, рассказывай,
дай совет скорей!
- Ты, давай-ка, попою
двигай веселей.
Молодец, девчоночка!
Так, вот так, ага.
У того пацанчика
черная нога.
Воевал он в Боснии,
Подорвался вдруг,
Притащили в госпиталь,
рядом - черный труп,
от солдата-ниггера
ногу отсекли,
пацану приставили,
к маме привезли.
Ходит на танцульки он,
а на пляжи - нет,
с той ногой боится он
вылезти на свет,
и в постель не тащит он
девочек своих,
лишь в кустах и сзади он
покрывает их.
Если же девчоночка
Повернет лицо,
чтобы облизать ему
мокрого кацо,
и увидит черную
кожу на ноге -
не найдут ту девочку
никогда, нигде.
- Дяденька, а дяденька,
что-то страшно мне.
Больше не рассказывай
ты о пацане.
- Нет уж, слушай, девочка!
Любит он слепых,
круто он заводится
на девиц таких.
Если притворишься ты
целочкой слепой,
как невесту он тебя
приведет домой.
Хочешь, дочка, я тебе
высосу глаза?
Повернись тогда ко мне.
Повернись, сказал!
- Дяденька, пожалуйста,
не губи меня!
Не хочу пацанчика,
я хочу тебя!
Оближу твой лютый хрен
я до сапога...
Ой, что это, дяденька?
Черная нога!
- Девица-красавица,
быть тебе слепой.
Тот пацан, красавица -
он племянник мой.
Будешь ты в подвале жить
в царстве вечной тьмы,
телом твоим тешиться
будем вместе мы,
а когда нам надоест,
мы тебя съедим,
злым собакам косточки
после отдадим.
Вовсе не солдаты мы,
инвалиды войн.
Понимаешь ты теперь,
КТО любимый твой?

Тут девица красная
враз обоссалась
и, из юбки выскочив,
с места сорвалась.
Я утробным голосом
проревел: "Куда?"
С неба покатилася
синяя звезда.
Возвратился я домой,
тушь с ноги я смыл.
Свою дочку кореш мой
поучить просил,
чтоб не шлялась доченька
больше по ночам.
Я прикинул, как и что,
и пообещал.
Многим семьям я с тех пор
с дочками помог.
Вот какой я правильный,
нужный педагог.:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Черная нога
> (педагогическая баллада)


Свежий подход к проблеме! :Ok:

----------


## маэстро

:smile:

----------


## маэстро

:smile:

----------

